#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Dateq- Pioneer mengtafel

## Eduardo

Ben aan het dubben tussen de aanschaf van een Dateq mengtafel (styx /apollo) of die pioneer DJM 500 of 600.
Ik val voor de degelijkheid en gegarandeerde kwaliteit van Dateq, maar de functies op de Pioneer trekken me ook erg.

Heeft iemand ervaring met de Pioneer 500 of 600 tafel. 
-Wat is de kwaliteit, ruis bv?
-Werkt ie lekker, handig?
-Wat is het verschil tussen de twee types?



Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 10/09/2002  17:33:54

----------


## wout

Er gaat niets boven de kwaliteit van een Dateq....
Maar dat merk je ook wel aan de prijs.

Als je dus een degelijke mixer wil hebben met lekker lange en soepele schuivers (wel zonder de effecten die je toch niet vaak gaat gebruiken) zou ik voor de Dateq Appolo gaan.


The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## MSSS

Waar ga je hem precies voor gebruiken?

----------


## gohan

Kwaliteit is redelijk.Goed voor thuis gebruik, alhoewel ik de djm-500/600 nog zeer veel tegenkom in de grotere als de kleinere feestjes.
De djm-600 wil nogal gaan vervormen in het rode gebied(door mij moeilijk hoorbaar overigens en zal ook wel voor de 500 gelden).De dateqs daarentegen klinken veel warmer en vervormen nauwelijks bij hoge uitsturing.Verschil tussen de 500 en 600 is de sampler van 8 sec die wel leuk is maar ik nauwelijks gebruik.Verders zijn de faders soepeler van de 600 en makkelijker te vervangen t.o.v de 500 .De pioneers vind ik fijne tafels om mee te mixen.Korte faders voor snellere effecten.
Laat je oog ook eens over de xone 62 van allen&heath schijnen.Dit is echt topkwaliteit(overigens met een klein scala aan effectjes) en tegenwoordig steeds vaker mee gedraaid(klinkt vet!!!)
Waarom reageren we hier eigenlijk op zie ik nu pas dat het eerste bericht uit 2001 stamt!

----------


## DJ_Robin

Tsja de zoveelste Pioneer / Dateq discussie. Ik raad je aan ook eens de zoek functie te gebruiken dan zal je ook zeer veel over beide merken vinden.

Ik heb zelf een DJM 600 (toch maar gehouden) en een Dateq LPM 7.3. Ik zelf draai het liefste met de Dateq omdat ik hem gewoon lekker vind klinken ook als je hem een nummertje in het rood duwt voor een beetje extra pit.
Echter draai ik ook weleens met de DJM als de dateq weg is o.i.d en moet zeggen , dat werkt ook zeer prettig. Maar je moet idd wel uit de rode lampjes blijven als je je potmetertje op de achter kant ook op 0 db hen staan. 
Zeker als je met bijv een CDJ 800 / 1000 wilt gaan draaien vind ik de DJM een betere keus. Je kan dan bepaalde functies combineren.
In de verhuur merk ik toch duidelijk een trek naar de Pioneer , echter de wat "oudere" dj kiest dan weer voor de Dateq. 

De kwaliteit van beide tafels vind ik redelijk vergelijkbaar , echter is het inderdaad zo dat de Pioneer moeilijker te servicen maar daar komt wel bij dat de TD van pioneer dit zeer goed kan aanvullen. (gelukkig heb ik voor mijn tafel hier nog geen gebruik van hoven maken in 2 jaar)

De dateq is 3 maand gelden weggeweest voor de 1e x in 4 jaar. ff schoongemaakt en 1 potmeter is vervangen.

M.V.G

----------


## hansje

Probeer het in dit topic:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=9071
 onder het kopje mixers

----------


## Thix

Ik snap niet waarom jullie zitten te klagen over slechte klank in het rode gebied?? Als je daar inkomt, moet je eigenlijk niet inkomen, stuurt de Pioneer waarschijnlijk een te groot signaal uit naar jullie versterkers waardoor die zijn ingang begint te vervormen. Ik kom eigenlijk nooit in rode gebied, misschien hebben jullie iets te weinig power bij dan? Heb al 6 jaar met een DJM 500 gewerkt heb nooit een potmeter moeten vervangen. Kuis wel elke keer mijn mixer af (cd spelers ook). Heb wel 1 keer de twee meest gebruikte faders vervangen.

----------


## shure-fan

ik zelf vindt die pioneer dingen wat lijken op speelgoed,

ik zelf ga voor een dateq,  vindt ik veel lekkerder werken,  wat ik er zelf ook wel makkelijk vindt is dat je willekeurig 2 kanalen aan de cross kunt toewijzen

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> 
> ik zelf vindt die pioneer dingen wat lijken op speelgoed,
> 
> ik zelf ga voor een dateq,  vindt ik veel lekkerder werken,  wat ik er zelf ook wel makkelijk vindt is dat je willekeurig 2 kanalen aan de cross kunt toewijzen



Heb toch wel zelfde mening...
Pioneer vervormt ook heel fel geluid als er overstuurd wordt (en Thix, ooit al eens techno events gedaan, daar gaat de mixer meestal niet uit het rood, kan je wel 100 keer aan de DJ vertellen dat dit niet de bedoeling is, die snappen dit toch niet...), en ik heb, na een paar uur techno events (dus omgeving temperatuur 60° of meer, voortdurende oversturing etc, kortom extreme omstandigheden) al 2 keer een pioneer er door zien gaan, met dateq's nog nooit enig probleem mee gehad.
Ik vind trouwens dat die pioneers sowieso al veel te warm worden, dit beinvloed alleen de werking van de elektronica en dus ook de uiteindelijke klank. Daarbij is de dateq nog een 19" toestel (dus past overal in) en ik vind hem er gewoon professioneler uitzien dan pioneer.

----------


## Thix

Dat je hem natuurlijk niet altijd zelf gebruikt en deze in handen komt van dj's die naar niets kijken, dan is dat voordeel van het rood misschien wel een troef. 
Btw voor zover ik kan zien op de foto van Dateq gaan die in het rood maar tot +3 à +6dB. Bij Pioneer gaat het rood tot +14dB.

Ik werk altijd zelf met mijn toestel, geen probleem mee. Maar dat van het prof look mja da vind ik nu net niet, ik vind die Dateq precies goedkoper dingetje. Ziet er wel stevig uit. Maar das ieder zijn mening als we zelf maar gelukkig zijn met wat we hebben.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Voor de kleintjes is Pioneer een geweldig merk. Redelijke kwaliteit en niet al te hoge prijzen doen t em.
Kun je wat meer kwijt zijn voor een mixer? Dan moet je idd naar Dateq kijken. Er werd al genoemd dat deze zeer onderhoudsvriendelijk is en de faders soepel schuiven.
Over de extra's: kies daarop niet een mixer. Als je speeltjes wilt, zoals die op de Pioneers zitten, neem dan een externe processor. Je bent dan wel wat extra ruimte kwijt, maar als ie kapot gaat kun je je mixer ten slotte nog wel blijven gebruiken.

Kortom: als je je er een kan veroorloven, dan zou ik cker de Dateq kiezen!

----------


## T-Nuzz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thix_
> 
> Btw voor zover ik kan zien op de foto van Dateq gaan die in het rood maar tot +3 à +6dB. Bij Pioneer gaat het rood tot +14dB.
> (....)
> Ik vind die Dateq precies goedkoper dingetje. Ziet er wel stevig uit. Maar das ieder zijn mening als we zelf maar gelukkig zijn met wat we hebben.




1. Heb je ook met een Dateq gewerkt? Heb zo'n idee van niet als je je info van de foto haalt.

2. Je hebt het over de LED VU-meter, die houdt ergens op, maar dat is niet het max. uitstuurbare signaal



Verder denk ik dat dit een eindeloze discussie is en blijft. Zeker als de discussie blijft hangen in opmerkingen als "ik vind Pioneer danwel Dateq prettig/lekker/fijn werken"

----------


## Thix

Nee nog niet mee gewerkt nee. Maar ik dacht van ja als je de Dateq even in het rood duwt zit zijn uitsturing wel een pak lager dan dat je de Pioneer helemaal in het rood duwt. Achja wat maakt het uit. Ieder zijn mening. Wou gewoon ff zeggen dat ik er nog niet mee gewerkt heb. Heb er eigenlijk nog niemand mee zien werken, tis hier in de buurt allemaal Rodec en Pioneer.

----------


## Barthezz80

dateq is prettiger, vind ik zelf (maar zoiets blijft persoonlijk), is wel zo dat dateq heel erg lang meegaat!

----------


## djroyS

de djm serie van pioneer is gewoon wat meer van nu. Dateq is gewoon de top maar de features van pioneer zijn gewoon toppie

eigenlijk met die bpm counters en die effecte zou je haast zegge dat dit prachtig is voor de luie dj. Maar het mixen kan er wel beter op worden met die bpm counter maar wel onnodig.

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djroyS_
> 
> de djm serie van pioneer is gewoon wat meer van nu. Dateq is gewoon de top maar de features van pioneer zijn gewoon toppie
> 
> eigenlijk met die bpm counters en die effecte zou je haast zegge dat dit prachtig is voor de luie dj. Maar het mixen kan er wel beter op worden met die bpm counter maar wel onnodig.



ik vind het ook onnodig al die trucs enzo als bpm-counters op dj-mengpanelen, sterker nog ik ben een groot voorstander van de analoge shit, dus gewoon ouwerwets 2 technics sl draaitafels en een dateqje, je merkt dan ook snel genoeg wie kan mixen en wie niet! :Big Grin: (lol)

----------


## DeAl

Toch leuk om te zien hoe snel een topic met nog maar eens Pioneer vs. Dateq verhit raakt (dit topic startte in 2001...).

Ik heb dus een DJM500 en ben er heel tevreden van. De beatcounters gebruik ik enkel als indicatie om te weten aan welk tempo een track draait. Van al m'n vinyl en de meeste CD-tracks heb ik de bpm gemeten (met chronometer, geen beatcounters) zodat ik snel weet wat ik erna kan draaien.
De effecten op een DJM kunnen een track net dat ietsje meer geven, maar je moet ze niet te vaak en te lang gebruiken.
Iedereen die 2 Many DJ's eens aan het werk gezien heeft, weet wat er uit zo'n DJM te halen valt.

Over de Dateq ga ik me niet uitlaten want ik heb er nog nooit mee gewerkt. Je ziet ze trouwens zelden in België (Nederlands fabrikaat?). Wat me al niet bevalt zijn de 100 mm lange faders. Voorheen had ik ook een mixer met ALPS faders van 100 mm en voor het DJ werk vind ik dit niet handig omdat je soms snel wil faden/switchen.

Als je twijfelt tussen deze 2 toestellen: gewoon proberen, dan kom je er zelf wel achter wat jou het beste ligt.

Alain

----------


## Upgrading your system

Waar je al mee moet beginnen is de rode ledjes in de vu te vervangen voor groene, naar mijn ervaring met techno en house Dj's is hun IQ van dergelijke hoogte dat wanneer er dan behalve groene ook nog eens rode letjes gaan branden, ze het niet meer kunnen bevatten. en minder input geven ze het ding toch niet, dus als we de rode ledjes nou voor groene vervangen, wennen ze mischien aan het verschijnsel, "de mixer in het groen houden".
maar alle gekheid op een stokje, de discussie is natuurlijk al ongeveer 500 keer gevoerd. het probleem met dateq vindt ik dat de meeste Dj's pioneer willen. Je kan 100 keer vertellen dat rodec of dateq beter is, maar ze willen gewoon Pioneer.

Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik niet vindt dat die pio's onvoldoende scoren want bij mij lopen ze allemaal top, maar als ik de kans krijg neem ik liever een dateqje.

maar, ieder zijn smaak, probeer het gewoon uit, en huur er van beiden eerst eens  1 en oordeel zelf

----------


## denkomieken

dat dateq (of rodec) de beste zijn is duidelijk maar je in vorige posts werd er al aangehaald van ja de dateq heeft troeve faders en de pioneer niet. Er zijn dj die liever troevere faders hebben dan zo'n faders die je kunt voortblazen zoals die van pioneer. Persoonlijk geef mij maar wat stroevere want zo weet je tenminste dat je iets in je handen hebt buiten pioneer jah is niet dat. Het pioneer verhaal is zoals de sm58 he iedereen kijkt naar iedereen en zo begint het dus tiesto draait met pioneer dus die zal wel goed zijn, die gebruikt een sm58 dus deze is goed maar het mag geen Beta sm58a zijn. enz. 
luister en oordeel zelf is dus de boodschap. Persoonlijk zijn de formula sound mengtafels ook zeer goed maar niemand kraait hierom omdat niemand ze kent laat staan gebruikt. op dj vlak dan he. enz

grtz

----------


## Iko

DJM is leuk tafeltje, vanwege de kortefaders en de FX er op. Verder is het qua geluidskwaliteit een k*t tafel. Zodra er een roodlampje gaat brande hoor je dat ook meteen. Komt bij dat de faders vrij snel schijne te versleiten...

Dateq is ook leuk, maar veel DJ's willen korte faders. Als optie probeer ik dan wel eens Rodec met een FX bak erbij. Of een Formula Sound.

----------


## denkomieken

mischien de ppd9000 van numark is ook wel leuk om mee te draaien.
leuke faders en liquid vu's en mooi design.
maar rodec en formulasound en dateq rulen toch.
grtz

----------


## Roland

Heb vorige week meer met een Pioneer 600 mogen draaien, 

Niet echt relaxt, het enige relaxte is de korte fader ten opzichte van een Dateq. Maar je moet zo'n ding maar eens uit het rood zien te houden. Gelukkig zat er nog iemand achter met een front mix die het volume regelde. 

Maar vind alleen dat de hooftelefoon zo zacht gaat in het groen, en als je hem in het rood stuurt vervormt die gelijk. 

Doe mij maar een Rodec.

----------


## hansje

> citaat:Nee nog niet mee gewerkt nee. Maar ik dacht van ja als je de Dateq even in het rood duwt zit zijn uitsturing wel een pak lager dan dat je de Pioneer helemaal in het rood duwt. Achja wat maakt het uit. Ieder zijn mening.



Dat is geen mening , dat zijn harde feiten.

En hoe wil je dat als referentie gebruiken ? Als er iemand is die mij de zin kan uitleggen van +14 Db uitsturen terwijl dat apparaat bij + 6Db al dik in de zeik gaat.... 
Als het erom gaat om ook zachtere opnames harder uit te kunnen sturen, kun je je beter afvragen of de aanwezige p.a installatie wel toereikend is. Bovendien hanteer je toch altijd een minimum drempel zodat ook zachte opnames harder uitgestuurd kunnen worden ? (om over harder kunnen maar te zwijgen, maar dat is een andere discussie).

Ik denk dat de dames en heren van Pioneer dit soort fora aandachtig volgen en binnen niet al te lange tijd komen met een opvolger van de 500/600 die  betere techniek heeft, beter klinkt en een grotere broer die een midi poort heeft (he , waar heb ik dat meer gezien?).
en dat ze daardoor een aanmerkelijk hogere prijs moeten vragen.
Reken maar dat ze op gebied van de cd spelers ook al aardig moeten inleveren nu er een aantal serieuze concurrenten op de markt zijn (niet in de laatste plaats de technics...).

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hansje_
> Als het erom gaat om ook zachtere opnames harder uit te kunnen sturen, kun je je beter afvragen of de aanwezige p.a installatie wel toereikend is.




Sorry, maar dit snap ik ff niet.


Zachte opnames draai ik normaal bij met de gain. Indien deze het doet en niet van een DAP-audio mixer is.

----------


## jens

ik heb zelf 2x cdj 100 en een djm 600 ben tevrden over deze combinatie. mijn keus voor pioneer was simpele dit kwam omdat het geluids bedrijf waar ik voor werkte aleemaal dj sets had van pioneer. ook kon ik het met redelijk wat korting krijgen..en dat kon ik bij dateq niet

----------


## Niek...

How about mic. kanalen? Een pioneer kan er maar 1 inpluggen, een Apollo al twee en de LPM maar liefst 7!

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Niek..._
> 
> How about mic. kanalen? Een pioneer kan er maar 1 inpluggen, een Apollo al twee en de LPM maar liefst 7!



boeiend heb er aan 1 of 2 genoeg. We hebben het hier toch over DJ-mixers en niet over een front tafel.

----------


## Niek...

Hoe interpreteer jij DJ? Tiesto heeft überhaupt geen mic. nodig, en een drive-in DJ die een karaoke doet heeft er pakweg 4 nodig...

Pioneer is dus leuk voor Tiesto, een Dateq voor de drive-inner. Daar ging dit topic toch over, right? 

Lekker kort door de bocht dan...

----------


## NiekR

Je kunt DJ inderdaad op verschillende manieren interpeteren. Een 'hardcore-dj' die constant bezig is met draaien en mixen heeft in principe geen mic nodig. Ben je echter allround bezig (dus ook bruiloften, etc.) kun je wel eens verzoekjes verwachten van mensen die een stukje willen opvoeren en daar dus mic's bij nodig hebben.

Als je echter beiden wilt; schaf dan 2 mixers aan! Een battle-mixertje en een mixer met een ruim aantal mic-kanalen. Heb je altijd de goede...

Groeten,

(andere) Niek

----------


## Thix

Als je veel input mogelijkheden wenst kan je ook eens naar Rodec kijken, een MX180, MX240,...
Zijn ook al jaar en dag veel gebruikte disco mixers. Die volgens mij hun degelijkheid ook al bewezen hebben. Waarom worden de Dateq's eigenlijk eens niet vergeleken met de Rodecs?

----------


## foxy music

en daar komt bij als je ooit problemen hebt met je dateq mixer,je vriendelijk en goed geholpen wordt bij dateq,superservice

----------


## Banned

Mischien een late reactie maar als je moet kiezen tussen kwaliteit en degelijkheid moet je voor Dateq gaan , of een Rodec zeker voor de garantie en service. Daar laat pioneer op zich wachten. 

Wat ook goede mixers zijn ( in vergelijking met Pioneer ) zijn de Allen Heath ( Xones ) en Eckler en Tascam.

----------


## davehouben

Dit is echt een eindeloze discussie zeg! Het is gewoon maar waar je voor kiest. Pioneer is zeker leuk spul, vooral de 600. Bij de 500 wordt er voornamelijk met de cross-fader gewerkt. De 600 heeft beter faders. Sja en dat gedoe over dat een Pioneer niet klinkt als 'ie in het rood gaat dat vin ik ook maar raar want ik heb ut nog nooit meegemaakt en sowieso moet je gewoon zorgen dat 'ie niet in het rood komt! Maar goed, wil je gewoon goeie degelijke kwaliteit en heb je de effecten van Pioneer niet nodig dan moet je zeker gaan voor de Dateq. Kost wat maar je hebt wat zullen we maar zeggen!

----------


## DJ.T

Zorgen dat ie niet in het rood komt.
Nee, lekker in de verhuur met die leuke dj's.
Als je zelf de apparatuur alleen maar gebruikt is het wat anders dan wanneer je ook verhuurt.

----------


## Banned

Dat is een feit voor eigen gebruik is die Pioneer een leuk apparaat, maar prijs  / kwaliteit vind ik hem te duur tegenover Dateq - Rodec Prijzen schillen niet veel maar de kwaliteit en service ligt bij Dateq en Rodec een heel stuk hoger. Als je die funkties van Pioneer leuk vind moet je gewoon Pioneer nemen als je meer voor goede service en kwaliteit ga zal je in mijn ogen toch een ander merk moeten zoeken dan Pioneer.

ikzelf heb er meerdere in de verhuur en het levert in deze wereld alleen maar ellende en het kost een hoop geld want garantie kennen ze niet bij Pioneer ( plus lange wachttijden op onderdelen ) 

klanten klagen nooit over slecht geluid bij Daterq of Rodec maar  met dezelfde PA en een Pioneer alleen maar klachten ( DJ's voorkeur is Pioneer )  alleen maar omdat hij leuk is vanwege die effekten 
.
Ik heb als Demo een American Audio QFX19 mixer ( ook met DSP ) en deze klinkt veel beter dan die Pioneer en de prijs is een stuk voordeliger en ik vind dat de schuiven en potmeters degelijker zijn dan Pioneer ( ik bedoel hiermee qua gevoel ) Mocht je interesse hebben in deze mixer hij is inclusief de case en patchpanel te koop.

----------


## Tristan

HEEL SIMPEL!!! koop wat je nodig hebt, neem de pioneer als je de fx echt gaat gebruiken, niet voor af en toe.
Maar ik raad je zeker een Dateq aan.

----------


## davehouben

Ik heb hier trouwens nog niemand gehoord over dat knopje wat er achterop een Pioneer zit. Dat werkt als een soort gain zal ik maar zeggen. Wij draaien die altijd een heel stuk terug. Maar misschien dat het bij sommige daarom zo beroerd klinkt wanneer ze in het rood komen!?? Weet ut niet maar heb er nog niemand over gehoord dussss...

----------


## Banned

Dat klopt van dat knopje ( bij de 600 is het ingewerkt ) 9 van de 10 gevallen staat hij open om een sterker signaal te krijgen. Het is makkelijk dat wanneer de DJ voluitdraait dat je met dit knopje het uigangssignaal zachter kan zetten 

Het is makkeleijk als je afstelt op de gain 0db je zet je Master open of driekwart en maet dat knopje regel je de uitgang naar je mixer of versterker-rack toe die dan op 0 db binnenkomt ( kun  je als je harder moet de geluids-technicus zijn mixer harder zettenMaar op 0db kun je niet pieken Wat een dj doet om het hoogtepunt op te voeren. In het begin van de avond draaien ze normaal maar halverwege hun set willen steeds meer en het ergste is dat ze dat juist in eigen handen hebben omdat hun zelf de peiken weten van de platen of cd's en wanneer ze het nodig hebben met overmixen. Maar het probleem na die piek ( en ) gaat het signaal niet terug, blijft staan en bij de volgende piek of mix gaat ie weer pieken op een eerdere piek.

Nu zeggen de meeste dat dat flauwekul is maar dat is de praktijk....
( in de verhuur wereld ) Je kunt 100.000 x zeggen tegen de DJ dat ie zachter moet zodat jij harder kunt. Maar ze willen zelf de volume in de hand hebben vooral met hoogtepunten in een plaat. 

Tis heel simpel gaat hij te hard ga jij zachter, gaat de dj zachter draaien ga jij harder Maar als jij hard uitstuurt en de dj draait weer een piek omhoog krijg jij problemen met geluid.

Ik denk dat we over dit een oneindige discussie krijgen terwijl de vraag alleen maar was welke tafel goed was.

Mijn mening is nog steeds uit ervaring in de praktijk dat voor de verhuur ( vraag is groot naar Pioneer ) een DAteq of Rodec - Allen Heath - Rane - Eckler - Tascam goed zijn ( de een beter als de ander ) Pioneer daarentegen vind ik bagger kwa kwaliteit en service.

Maar voor iemand die normaal met zijn mengtafel omgaat in drive in gebeuren is een Pioneer een leuke tafel + je hebt effecten maar de kwaliteit en service blijft minder dan de andere merken.

----------


## djsummerlove

_tjah pioneer korte faders heerlijk want jah de faderstart funcktie ideaal voor en dateq heeft lange schuiven en jah niet ideaal echt en pioneer djm-3000 heb ik lekker velen funkties wat een echte dj zoekt en meeste pro djs gebruiken pioneer,dateq vindyt ik meer persoonlijk voor radiostations omdat zoveel kanlen heeft en pioneer echte dj werk en je eigen cds te maken_

----------


## DJ nn

> _tjah pioneer korte faders heerlijk want jah de faderstart funcktie ideaal voor en dateq heeft lange schuiven en jah niet ideaal echt en pioneer djm-3000 heb ik lekker velen funkties wat een echte dj zoekt en meeste pro djs gebruiken pioneer,dateq vindyt ik meer persoonlijk voor radiostations omdat zoveel kanlen heeft en pioneer echte dj werk en je eigen cds te maken_



hetgeen dat ik hier uit kan opmaken is:
pioneer zou een PA-mixer hebben gemaakt ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

lekker oud toppic

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Heb zelf al met verschillende soorten mixers gewerkt

Dateq Apollo, LPM, Synx
Rodec 180mk2 180 mk 3
Pioneer 500 600 3000 800

Het ligt er maar aan wat je gaat doen als DJ, 

Als ik een hele avond house moet draaien wil ik zeker een pioneer, lekker effectjes, loopjes ed. Maar moet ik de hele avond feest draaien doe dan maar een Dateq of Rodec.

en over lampjes in het rood, het ligt eraan wat er achter de mixer hangt. Bij verhuur is het meestal pioneer en die stel ik dan zo in dat hij helemaal in het rood moet staan anders hebben ze geen geluid.

----------


## dj gemiel

Geef hier eens je mening over of een dateq of een pioneer mengtafel. Zo dat een beginnend en serieuse dj hier zijn of haar voordeel mee kan doen.

Ik zal de voorzet geven. Ik ben zelf helemaal Dateq. Reden: Geeft zeer goede geluidskwaliteit ook bij misbruik. Duidelijke en met name simpele tafel. Mijn apollo is van 1998 en heeft nog nooit problemen of onderhoud nodig gehad. Ik gebruik ook geen effecten die wel weer op de pioneer´s zitten. Ik heb ook wel met pioneer´s gewerkt, is geen slecht product.

***

deel je ervaring

----------


## moderator

Emiel,

Even de zoekfunctie gebruikt en kwam een onderwerp tegen wat dezelfde vraag behandeld. Daarom even jouw vraag naar dit onderwerp verhuisd.

Wil direct even meegeven: de ene PIo mixer is de andere niet ( enorm verschil tussen 600-800), zelfde bij dateq ( enorm verschil tussen apollo en LPM7.X)

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Ik gebruik momenteel een Denon DN-X1500s aangekocht in 2007. ook heb ik gewerkt met een Pioneer dJm600 en 800. op de 800 zitten meer effecten ma de helft gebruik je niet.... althans ik nie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . op de X1500 zit standaard fx waarbij je via USB ofzo de tafel kan up-graden via de website van denon. nog geen tijd gehad om precies te gaan uitzoeken hoe het zit.  offtopic: IEMAND ook ervaringen met die tafel van denon?? en dan vooral het FX GEDEELTE?? ik kan twee fx standen nie vinden. ook de handleiding spreekt de figuurlijke boekdelen! maar momenteel ben ik de tafel nog aan het verkennen en ermee aan het spelen.

Maar ik vind dat het grote nadeel van Dateq... (vibe heeft het wel) het ontbrken van de effecten. verder ooerdegelijke bakken die hufterproof zijn. maar de meeste bekende DJ's vragen toch veelal om de DJM800 of iig een FX mixer. of zit ik er nu helemaal langs? :Confused:

----------


## sjoerd

De Pioneer is inderdaad de Standaard geworden, en iets anders willen ze meestal niet nee. Ook in de verhuur. Maar zelf heb ik veel liever een Dateq. Die is kwalitatief ook een stuk beter, zeker een GPM8...

----------


## Whitefarmer

Beste flash a new generation,

welke effecten kun je niet vinden??
in de FX hoek (rechts onderin) zitten zo uit mn hoofd o.a.:
delay, hi-mid-low kill, ik dacht flanger enz..

loop zit daar weer net boven.

ik lees het wel.

Groet John

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ja, klopt er zitten 4 effecten
maar volgens de handleiding zijn er twee selecties van de Effectormodus. de eeste selectie en een tweede selectie. ik kan de effecten echo2 , PAN, Trans en key% niet vinden in de display. of moet je deze selecteren dmv het indrukken van de effector? :Confused: 

de loopfunctie is weer wat anders. deze kan ik wel vinden. ik weet alleen niet:
A: wat deze effecten doen/klinken... ben maar hobbyist DJ hé :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
B: Hoe ik deze moet selecteren. want zo als ik het lees hebben de de effecten PAN,Trans en Key% betrekking op de flanger??

maar ik kan ze niet in de display aflezen.. iemand wel een idee hoe dan moet?

het is wel een beetje offtopic. maar om hier een nieuw topic over te starten??

ik hoop dat iemand een antwoord heeft op mijn vraag!

----------


## dj gemiel

> Emiel,
> 
> Even de zoekfunctie gebruikt en kwam een onderwerp tegen wat dezelfde vraag behandeld. Daarom even jouw vraag naar dit onderwerp verhuisd.
> 
> Wil direct even meegeven: de ene PIo mixer is de andere niet ( enorm verschil tussen 600-800), zelfde bij dateq ( enorm verschil tussen apollo en LPM7.X)



Dank voor de verplaatsing, geen probleem.
Ik heb zelf de ervaring met dateq dat de verschillen tussen de 7.x en de apollo met name zit in de voorbeluistering, bij de apollo krijg je direct op de vu de uitsturing van het inputsignaal, bij de 7.x moet je nog een knop indrukken hiervoor. Voorts zit het verschil in een schuif of draaiknop voor de master en de crossfader extra op de apollo. Qua kwaliteit en handling zit er volgens mij weinig verschil in...
De pioneers vergeet ik liever, ik heb altijd ruzie met gadgets die erop zitten die ik niet aan wil hebben. Ook een keer meegemaakt op een huurset dat de pioneer geen signaal van de microfoon over de monitor gaf maar wel de rest.....dat was erg lastig, schijnt er een knop aan de achterkant te zitten die deze funktie aan en uitzet....lastig!!!
Maar oke mijn idee was om met name voor de serieuse beginner een duidelijk beeld te geven zodat deze ervaring gebruikt kan worden. 
Mijn eerste advies, bespaar niet op de mixer!!
De dateq kun je extreem mishandelen qua ingangssignaal voordat hij gek gaat doen, ook de faders, van de nieuwere modellen, zijn ideaal. Sommige kan je erg simpel schoonmaken. Bespaart je kosten!!
Ook hebben de latere modellen gebalanceerde outputs. De Vibe heeft er zelfs meer. Ook heeft de vibe compressors per kanaal....ik heb met de vibe geen ervaring helaas....de compressor vind ik interessant ivm inprikken van externe artiest oid....

----------


## Stoney3K

DJM800 is een beetje de standaard aan het worden in de verhuur. Geen slechte tafel overigens, vooral als je met CD of laptop draait zijn de S/PDIF inputs ook wel handig.

Staar je alleen niet blind op gadgets. Kijk liever naar de dingen die een mixer degelijk maken: Goeie stevige behuizing, VCA op faders enz...

Crossfader heb je als doorsnee drive-in jock niet echt nodig. Als je gaat beatmixen of met draaitafels aan de slag gaat kan ik hem zeker aanraden, maar om gewoon plaatjes aan elkaar te ritsen of door te starten heb je hem niet per sé nodig. Ik draai zelf ook regelmatig beatmixes en mijn crossfader gebruik ik nooit. Alleen als je echt gaat scratchen oid heb je een cross nodig.

Als drive-in jock zou ik, als je wat budget hebt, zeker voor een Dateq gaan. Je zit misschien wel met wat minder fancy features te kijken, maar qua constructie is Dateq wel beter en degelijker. Dateqs kom je ook regelmatig tegen in de wat kleinere (lokale) radiostudio's. Weinig poespas, maar praktisch en goed geluid.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Heb hier zowel pio's als dateq, maar is vind allen&heath beter klinken, even niet kijkend naar de prijs vindt ik dit een mooier product welke ik dan ook met veel plezier een de klanten meegeef. 

mag ik dit zeggen of was dit een puur dateq en pio topic?

heb ik nog meer medestand of sta ik aan eenzame hoogte?

----------


## moderator

Qua markt acceptatie sta je in ieder geval in een hoop dj segmenten solitair :Embarrassment: 

Vestax maakt ook bijzonder goed klinkende dj/battle mixers....maar volgens mij moet ik er juist voor waken dat we NIET off-topic gaan!

----------


## Stage-Q

ik maak zelf gebruik van de Pioneer DJM400... maar ook veel gewerkt met de DJM800 en de Dateq's...

toch vind ik zelf de Pioneers erg fijn en kwalitatief prima.


Wat wel weer goed is aan Dateq...ze gaan bijna nooit kapot en vaak zijn ze zo simpel dat elke DJ ermee kan werken.

----------


## Niels Van Woinsel

Je moet eens kijken in het preset menu, effectenrouting af zetten, lang op de TAP knop blijven duwen en dan kan je door de menu scrollen met je effecten selectie knop, selecteren doe je door erop te drukken, als je alles hebt gevonden, vergeet dan niet de TAP knop enige tijd in te drukken totdat de display "PRESET WRITE " aangeeft anders ben je al je opgeslagen instellingen kwijt!

hopelijk heb ik je al een beetje geholpen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Niels, kijk ff naar de datum van de vorige post... je antwoordt op een topic uit 2007...

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Niels, kijk ff naar de datum van de vorige post... je antwoordt op een topic uit 2007...



Op zich wel leuk om zoveel jaar later te constateren dat cd-spelers en mengtafels instrumenten zijn geworden. waar in 2007 Dateq en Denon nog flink marktaandeel hadden is het nu wel een feit dat Pioneer heeft gewonnen.
En dat is niet vanwege kwaliteit van d'r producten, maar vanwege de functionaliteit.

----------


## Rolandino

Zeker leuk om een oud topic te lezen. Echter is in de loopder tijd Pioneer wel vooruitgegaan. Echter blijft mijn mening toch dat het kinderspeelgoed blijft. Je koopt een mixer die vol zit met de nieuwste snufjes voor een veelste dure prijs plus is de kwaliteit bij intens gebruik K*T Tafeltjes hebben veel onderhoud nodig Knoppen gaan snel kapot faders gaan regelmatig stuk Kosten een peanut tegenover aanschaf prijs ( ik bedoel een 4 kanaals mixer van rond de 1500 euro waarvan de fader nog geen 40 euro kost ........ zal ik toch eens over nadenken )  Als er bij een dateq een glas bier valt blijft ie spelen bij een pioneer moet je dat geluk hebben dat hij blijft funktioneren voor de volle 100%.

Mijn keus is tussen deze 2 merken gewoon Dateq echter de markt vraagt om Pioneer terwijl in dat segment betere mixers te krijgen zijn zoals Allen Heath. Maar goed ieder zijn ding en voor de verhuur geld maar 1 merk in DJwereld en dat is Pioneer ! Waarom omdat het simpelweg de standaard is voor elke DJset Helaas zijn er meer Wannabe DJdie ook zo een ding willen maar niet weten hoe hij werkt ( is ook met de cd spelers )

----------


## timmetje

Dateq en Pioneer hebben verschillende toepassingen.

Voor intensief mixwerk en muziekstijlen waarbij veel effectjes en dergelijke worden gebruikt, is een Pioneer vele malen handiger. De compacte layout en korte faders zorgen er gewoon voor dat je vlotter kan mixen. Overigens werkt een Allen & Heath ook heel fijn, maar die missen weer de zo gevraagde FX-sectie van de Pioneers... Qua bouw- en geluidskwaliteit pissen ze echter aan alle kanten over Pioneer heen.

Dat gezegd hebbende draait een 'ouderwetse' Dateq LPM 7.3 nog steeds heel fijn. Als ik in een feestcafé sta te draaien gaat er niets boven de kwaliteit en degelijkheid van een Dateq.

(heb stiekem spijt dat ik de mijne toen verkocht heb om een Pioneer te kunnen kopen... ach, twee mixers is ook één teveel.)

----------


## twinss

Hallo,
heb zelf een Dateq-appolo.
Mijn faders waren kapot en bracht het naar dateq.
Tot mijn verrassing,hoefde ik niks te betalen.
Eigenaar zij:dat dit niet mocht gebeuren met het beste mengpaneel van Nederland!!
Ik blij natuurlijk.
Goede service van Dateq.
Groetjes Herman

----------


## beyma

Kijk Twinss, daarom doet Dateq dit nu: jij post je goede ervaring met hun op internet !!  En dat is vaak meer waard dan een dure advertentie in een blad.... 

Ik heb zelf vorige week nog mijn Pioneer DJM 400 verkocht en ben weer terug naar de goede oude Dateq XTC  !  (gekocht voor weinig op de PA-markt hahaha) 
Die gebruik ik als "tussen mixer" , ik draai soms samen met een vriend en hij wil zijn eigen midi controller gebruiken en ik mijn Pioneer DDJ T1 , deze twee gaan aan de XTC (....de midi controllers dus....) en vandaar gaat het signaal gebalanceerd naar de amp's.
Plus dat er op de DJM 400 geen booth uitgang zit en op de XTC wel maakte dat voor mij de meest logische keuze.

----------


## Ruudlankman

Zo, na een dik half jaar weer even verder met dit topic.

Heb nu dik anderhalf jaar de LPM7.4 van Dateq.
Ben er zeer tevreden over.
De reden voor deze tafel was mee het feit dat ik een nieuwe moest hebben en al Dateq bezat en ook omdat ik uit de geluidstechniek kom en altijd werkte met 100mm faders.

Ook had en hebben de meeste dateqs een effect send and return zodat je een galmpje kunt aansluiten (kan met een pioneer ook).

Wel ben ik jalours op DJ's die werkelijk van alles kunnen op die Pioneers, zoals effecten en what the hell nog meer.

Wel gebruik ik Pioneer cd spelers..........Dateq maakt die niet  :Smile: 

Ruud.

----------

